

AdAdmire - Ads for followers (not tweets) - zemaj
http://adadmire.com/

======
zemaj
We've been thinking about ways to monetise our own twitter application
(managetwitter.com - over 30,000 users high growth) so we came up with this.

We think it's an interesting strategy - pay to be put in front of people who
might want to follow you. It strengthens twitter's network graph & adds value
all round.

Feedback welcome!

